# Why should I listen to you if you?ve never been fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Tom, What’s your personal story? Do you have any before pictures? You talk about fat loss but have you ever really had to lose serious fat? What’s your body type, have you always been muscular? It helps to see where you have come from and what obstacles you personally have had to overcome to reach [...]

*Read More...*


----------

